
Startups and Copyrights - migpwr

======
migpwr
I have been thinking about this and wonder what startups do about the issue of
copyrights... if you have an idea for an application that could potentially be
used for copyright infringement would you still create it? How would you
decide this?

~~~
nostrademons
Absolutely. If you limit yourself only to technologies that _can't_ be used to
infringe copyrights, you've basically eliminated everything relating to
computers.

I'd think twice about writing something whose _primary purpose_ is to infringe
copyrights. Aside from the legal ramifications - hey, my job is all about
intellectual property, it's a little hypocritical to do my best to steal other
people's intellectual property.

Basically, I'd be comfortable inventing BitTorrent, Gnutella, or YouTube, but
would feel a little guilty about Napster and AudioGalaxy.

